# hobbytown usa glen burnie



## ASR (Nov 6, 2006)

I wanna get a F1 class together at the hobbytown glen burnie sat races. i have a f102 and f103 i know the tcs race is coming i think it would be a great way to practice and tune these legends.


----------

